# General > Doanalsin's Diary >  Tesco babies?

## Nwicker60

Buggy brainwave
WITH my car in the garage, recently, for a repair, shopping, I thought, was going to present a problem.
However, Marge and I pressed the grandchildren’s buggy into service for the heavier goods, at least, and we headed for Tesco. The initially- empty buggy created some minor consternation amongst passing shoppers, however.
Had we lost the bairn? 
“No” I replied quipping: “I heard there was a sale special on babies, this week”. The very idea of starting all over again, even in a humorous aside, was enough to alarm Marge who retorted: “You’re on your own.”
*Joking aside, are you remembering that I would be happy to record a joyous event, the birth of a new baby.  If you can take a digital snap of mum, dad and junior, either in the maternity ward or back home, I would be pleased to use it.  You can e-mail it to me...the address is Nwicker 60@aol.com*

----------

